

The Dark Side Of Entrepreneurship (Continued) - biznickman
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2010/10/the-dark-side-of-entrepreneurship-continued.html

======
momotomo
The article is a little sketchy but I can relate to the issue that is being
put across here. I work a day job (as a systems analyst) that I'm quite
passionate about, and my "side project" is as an artist / illustrator.

To get suitable stretches of uninterrupted time outside of a 9-10 hour day at
work, I have to be militant about influence on both time and energy on any
given day. The energy one is the hardest one to manage, and it involves
cutting a lot of people out of my life, specifically the "draining" ones.

I used to be the kind of person that would invest a lot of energy in trying to
get other people motivated or help them through hard times, then I realised I
had nothing left to keep my own life moving forward.

I stagnated for a period of about 2 years then drew the line and cut off
anyone that I found repeatedly crashing in on my life looking for support
without doing a damned thing to help themselves.

At this point in life, professionally I'm achieving about 2x-3x what I used to
but my personal life is abhorrent. It's a trade I'm willing to make but
something that will need to be balanced out as I get older, as I'm already in
a circumstance where I have few non-professional peers what so ever.

------
strait
There is a hope. Be organized, consider your life needs very carefully if you
have the maturity to do so, and schedule your time accordingly. Although
there's creative benefits to "flying by the seat of one's pants", it can be a
quite hazardous path.

------
parasubvert
Yup. For me, a 4 year relationship (out of 13 of off & on + a great
friendship) ended in bitterness, in large part due to startup stress.

------
wtracy
My solution so far has been to be a dork that women don't even want to talk
to. >_<

~~~
redwoods
My wife has a beautiful friend who wants to marry a nerdy guy... her phrase .
So your strategy could pay off! There's a great song by an English band: "sit
down next to me" by James, which works for me when I feel dorky.

